# Lizenzfreie Bilder kostenlos für Webseiten



## Pullmann (19. August 2004)

Hallo ,

Ich suche viele lizenzfreie Bilder für Webseiten habe aber bisher nicht wirklich proffessionelle Werke gefunden !

Sie sollen vor allem für die erstellung von Headern benutzt werden .

Wer kann mir weiter helfen ... die Seiten die ich gefunden habe sind:

http://www.photocase.de/pic_display.asp 

und  http://www.intuitivmedia.de/website/index.php 


MFG Julian


----------



## Clubkatze (19. August 2004)

Hallo Julian,

es gab mal einen thread zum Thema, finde den aber gerade nicht...allerdings kannst du bei google nach "stock photos" suchen und wirst mit unzähligen Websites überhäuft...


----------



## Pullmann (19. August 2004)

OK danke erstmal !


----------



## Leola13 (19. August 2004)

Hai,

schau mal hier   und such im Photoshop Forum nach "Stock", da gibts dann noch mehr links.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. August 2004)

-> finden -> staunen -> freuen...

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials129386.html


----------



## dadiscobeat (19. August 2004)

Also mein Tipp ist nicht kostenlos, aber auf alle Fälle kostensparend.
Die meisten professionellen Bildagenturen verlangen alleine für die kleinste Auslösung extreme Preise.

Ich hab mich damals angemeldet und hab statt für einen Monat 99 Dollar für 3 Monate 149 Dollar bezahlt. Hab mir dabei 100 Dollar gespart. 

· 100,000+ Photos & Photo Objects 
· Professional Quality Stock Photographs 
· Photo Objects with Clipping Paths 
· Download Photos in 3 Popular Sizes 
· Access the Entire Collection for One Low Price 

Ich kenn mich mit Fotografie usw. ja nicht wirklich aus, aber ich denke für meine Zwecke habens diese Bilder locker getan. Vorallem dass man fast so viele Bilder runterladen kann wie man will. Es gibt schon eine Grenze, aber wer braucht schon 200 Bilder an einem Tag ? 
Ich weiss nicht was besser ist. Ich zahl für ein Bild in der kleinsten Auflösung ca. 95 EUR bzw. eine ganze CD mit 50 Bilder für 499 EUR oder zahl einmal für einen Monat 129,95 Dollar und lade mir die Bilder runter die ich brauche.

Vielleicht ist dieser Tipp ja für irgendwen interessant. 

Hier der Link


----------



## Pullmann (19. August 2004)

OK danke!


----------



## Clubkatze (19. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Leola13 _
> *Hai,
> 
> schau mal hier   und such im Photoshop Forum nach "Stock", da gibts dann noch mehr links.
> ...



Genau den thread meinte ich  Zu faul zum Suchen


----------



## aprilapril (13. September 2004)

*Lizenzfreie Bilder*

Hallölle

schaut mal unter http://www.picmagic.de
da findet ihre günstige hochwertige Bilder.
Alle Bilder haben eine Auflösung von 6,1-12,3 Millionen Pixel.
Verschiedenste Kategorien.

Grüße Passi


----------

